# Corvette salad shooters on mk4 question!



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

Looking to buy salad shooters for my mk4 gti 1.8t.
they are 16''x9.5
5x4.75" (5x120.65mm)
with an offset of 32mm
Looking to get adapters as well, can I just 5x120 bmw adapters with wobble bolts?

What are your suggestions? Whats a common combo with this wheel on a mk4?

Thanks!


----------



## mexvdubr91 (Nov 25, 2009)

IMO, 16s are for mk3, on a mk4..they're too small and you'd have to literaly slam the car so much that it wont even be drivable to fill your fendergap. Im running sawblades 17x9.5 :thumbup:


----------



## Ktt88 (Aug 27, 2011)

thats what i initially thought....wanted to go sawblades but theyre so hard to find in the toronto, ontario area. Know anyone selling around here?


----------

